# YouTube Boobs



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*CNN Cooper: 'I had not heard that he's actually working for a campaign. If so, that would certainly be an issue that should be addressed immediately'...*

*VIDEO: Anderson Cooper's Mea Culpa...*

*MSNBC HOST: 'Total crap to suggest that nobody in CNN knew'...*

*McCain: 'I think it should have been revealed'...*

*REPORT: CNN Republican questioners were DECLARED Edwards and Obama voters...*

*







*

BOOB TUBE: CNN 'DUPED' BY HILLARY PLANT AT REPUBLICAN DEBATE










*CLASH...*


----------



## Deuce (Sep 27, 2003)

Damn, misleading title got me again...


----------



## M. C. Hess (Nov 13, 2003)

God all I want for Christmas is Billary to not be the President. PLEASE.


----------



## Rock (Mar 20, 2005)

Damn! I thought I was going to see Hillary's boobs!!!!


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

Deuce said:


> Damn, misleading title got me again...


DITTO


----------

